# Elevator stand brackets from "Shadow Hunter"



## sgtguardsman (Nov 5, 2010)

I bought a set of the "Elevator" stand or platform brackets at the Outdoorama this year. What I want to know is how to build the platform to attach the brackets on for the legs? The bracket go on the corners and I get that part, how to "frame" the platform is where my problem is.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

This video should help.


----------



## sgtguardsman (Nov 5, 2010)

I have this video that came with the brackets. What I wanted to know was: Is there a certain way the frame of the platform is to be built, like dementions and such. I will see if I can get in contact with Shadow Blind.

Thanks!


----------



## wolfe (Nov 9, 2011)

I have 3 blinds built with shadow hunter elevators.

1 is 4x4 one person 
2 is 4x6 two person 
3 is 4x8 this was my first blind I built  never again 

The 4x6 is the perfect size

Make sure you anchor your blind!!!! I learned the hard way high winds blew my 4x8 over:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## jacpac19 (Oct 29, 2006)

I am in the process of building an elevated blind using 16ft 4x4s with the shadow hunter elevators. The platform and legs have already been assembled, the platform is 5ft 6in X 8ft using 2x6 pressure treated lumber with joist hangers 16in on center. The blind that I will be putting on the platform is 5 1/2 square so i'll have a 2 1/2 ft extra to stand on before entering the blind. It is a very sturdy construction. Also the walls of my blind are ripped to 2- 1/2 x2 out of 2x4s making the walls a lot easier to pull up unto the platform, the wall sheathing is made of 3/8 plywood. Having said all of that my platform with the 16ft legs is now laying on its side while I figure out how to raise it up and get it into the 4ft deep holes I will be digging. I'm thinking of maybe a back hoe. any suggestions? If I can be of any help drop me a line .


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

sky track would be a good option if you know someone who has one or if you're willing to rent one. You could have a few guys lift it in place using 2x4's to push the top up, but could be pretty risky when you get it up and it teeters over onto the other 2 legs. You'd probably play hell getting them to fall into your holes too.


----------



## wolfe (Nov 9, 2011)

jacpac19 good luck at 16ft? PM me with your number maybe I can help you.


----------



## sgtguardsman (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks Guys, that is what I was asking about "How to frame it". Good Jacpac, I was thinking about 16' also, but did not know how to re-connect them after I cut them to 8- 8ft'ers to load in truck. Is there a "safe" way to couple them back together and still have them be sturdy??


----------



## jacpac19 (Oct 29, 2006)

I dont think cutting the 4x4x16s in half is a good idea if that is what you are planning. If you send me a pm with your email address I will send you a pic of mine.


----------

